# seperated and alone



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

Just split up and feeling lonely, but this is how I felt in the relationship so nothing has changed really . Anyone else feel lonely in their relationship. If so why do you think you feel this way is it because of depression or are you just ignored ???


----------



## Michelle27 (Nov 8, 2010)

I can relate to the feeling lonely while in the marriage. My husband is diagnosed with depression but I think it goes deeper than that and he's had a really rough time for the past 4.5 years. Everything is all about his needs, emotional and otherwise, and I simply can't do enough or the right things to fulfill them. And never mind my own needs. Ugh.


----------



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi thanks for reply , sorry to hear that you are feeling the same. I suffer with depression been on tablets for years and he did too , the problem was lost connection really . Think we just needed different things hope you are ok and work things out , take care x


----------



## Michelle27 (Nov 8, 2010)

The lost connection is exactly it. Because of my husband's illness, we seem to only be able to ever focus on HIS concerns and issues. It's always about him. If I bring up something that I'm concerned about, no matter how mundane, it winds up being about him. It's making me pull away and on purpose disconnect myself from him so that I don't feel so dependent on him for validation. In the meantime (after probably over 100 hours of reading on what I'm pretty sure he's being affected by and how I can help) I have changed what I'm doing as far as my reaction to his behaviors and attitude. He has noticed (and is oddly "suspicious" about why I'm making these changes despite the fact that I've been very open and honest with him about what my mistakes were and why I'm doing what I'm doing). In the meantime, my emotional needs are definitely being ignored. That hurts.


----------



## gregj123 (Dec 29, 2010)

My wife has distant herself from me since dec.5th cut eevrything off I FEEL SO ALONE & LONELY I CANT TAKE IT !!!!! and so many people feel like this.why does it hurt so much?? Im just lonely now .


----------



## overallnow (Jan 13, 2011)

"Anyone else feel lonely in their relationship. If so why do you think you feel this way is it because of depression or are you just ignored ??? "

It can be so many things that can cause this feeling of loneliness...have you explored every aspect? 

You say you have felt this way the entire relationship...(correct me if I am incorrect)..were you just not watching for signs in the begining? Things just dont change on the fly..love is blind...maybe your needs were not fufilled from the start and now you are just coming into the realization of the facts...


----------



## gregj123 (Dec 29, 2010)

I was cut off completely now I feel alone no intamatsy when I was use to it,just feel ALONE


----------

